# Open-source Windows? The unthinkable is already happening, says Microsoft



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

However unlikely a future in which Microsoft makes Windows open source may sound, Microsoft has already taken considerable strides in that direction.

But instead of allowing developers to make changes to Windows and other products, its Microsofts fingers at the keyboard.

According to Microsoft Technical Fellow Mark Russinovich, a future that includes an open-source Windows could happen. Its definitely possible, Russinovich reportedly told an audience at the ChefCon conference in Santa Clara this week. Its a new Microsoft.

Every conversation you can imagine about what should we do with our softwareopen versus not-open versus serviceshas happened, Russinovich added.

Read More


----------

